# country singer duck hunting accident



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

TNL said:


> They found him today. Both Strickland and his friend perished. Only the dog survived.
> 
> RIP.


Woof. Poor dog must be really sad. Mine would be if it was me.


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 7, 2008)

Very sad. Guess we all take for granted that we will always come back. 

Waterfowl hunting involves boats, weather and cold water. A combination that can go bad very quickly. 

RIP


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Here's the latest story

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-craig-strickland-found-after-days-searching/


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Very sad. My thoughts and prayers are with their families. Hopefully a teaching moment and reminder to all of us.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

So apparently he made it out of the water but hypothermia got him. This is why I've said many a time on this site over the years that you don't have to drown to die. Even in 3' of water, hypothermia can kill you. Proven by this case apparently.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

just ducky said:


> So apparently he made it out of the water but hypothermia got him. This is why I've said many a time on this site over the years that you don't have to drown to die. Even in 3' of water, hypothermia can kill you. Proven by this case apparently.


Yeah, and these guys were young - 22 and 29. A reminder that no one is invincible.


----------



## Tom_Miller (Apr 23, 2010)

We've probably all made unwise decisions over the years while waterfowling, I've certainly made my share. As others have said I wouldn't want to be too critical of someone's decision to hunt on a questionable day. It's very tempting to go out into what looks like perfect duck hunting weather. Most of us get more cautious with age.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Tom_Miller said:


> We've probably all made unwise decisions over the years while waterfowling, I've certainly made my share. As others have said I wouldn't want to be too critical of someone's decision to hunt on a questionable day. It's very tempting to go out into what looks like perfect duck hunting weather. Most of us get more cautious with age.


Yep, as I said, I'm not going to criticize other people's actions. ESPECIALLY when someone dies. But PLEASE people...learn from it so that you don't end up a statistic yourself!!! They are ONLY ducks


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Yep, as I said, I'm not going to criticize other people's actions. ESPECIALLY when someone dies. But PLEASE people...learn from it so that you don't end up a statistic yourself!!! They are ONLY ducks


No one knows what happened. For all we know they did everything right but forgot a drain plug, hit something and the boat flipped, etc...

RIP. **** can happen any time anywhere in any weather to even the most experienced waterfowlers.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> No one knows what happened. For all we know they did everything right but forgot a drain plug, hit something and the boat flipped, etc...
> 
> RIP. **** can happen any time anywhere in any weather to even the most experienced waterfowlers.


true. But apparently neither body had a life vest on. Could it have saved either of them? As you said, we don't know. But that one item in itself is something we can learn from. Wear your PFD's...especially in the kind of weather they were in.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

just ducky said:


> true. But apparently neither body had a life vest on. Could it have saved either of them? As you said, we don't know. But that one item in itself is something we can learn from. Wear your PFD's...especially in the kind of weather they were in.


Yeah that. If I'm in the boat I have my PFD on. I'll take it off once we are anchored and set up if we are actually hunting from the boat but if the boat is moving it's on. Habit I got into a long time ago and it's just second nature now. Thankfully never gone in the drink but if I ever do I know I'm not a good enough swimmer to compensate for waterlogged clothes and water-filled waders.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I don't like to see loss of life, but damn what were they thinking going out in that weather. And risking other people's lives along with theirs. I have a hard time feeling pity for that level of stupidity.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> ...but damn what were they thinking going out in that weather......


one word...."ducks". Many hunters lose all common sense when ducks are in and flying heavy. Kind of like when we were 18, and had ONE thing on our minds  Seriously...


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

You rember 18?:evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

swampbuck said:


> I don't like to see loss of life, but damn what were they thinking going out in that weather. And risking other people's lives along with theirs. I have a hard time feeling pity for that level of stupidity.


Apparently you were there to know everything about the weather, the exact spot they launched at, size boat, wave height, skill level etc... to make such a judgement. Please enlighten those of us who don't know enough about the situation to make a judgement of fault.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> You rember 18?:evilsmile


vaguely LOL


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

You go our in bad weather, one person thinks you are a die hard hunter, other a moron.


Guy may not get much time to hunt, and has to take advantage of time off.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Article said he was an avid b hunter, buddy worked at hunting store.

I am not going to criticize someone for going out that way. Better then dying st the computer.

I hope to die by hunting accident, at 99.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> Apparently you were there to know everything about the weather, the exact spot they launched at, size boat, wave height, skill level etc... to make such a judgement. Please enlighten those of us who don't know enough about the situation to make a judgement of fault.


I have read about the weather at the time of the incident. Anyone going out in a duck boat with a forecast of 45mph winds, freezing temps and heavy snow in the area...is an idiot IMHO. 

And Rescue personnel should not feel obligated to respond and risk their lives if something goes wrong.

All for a pound of meat that is barely edible, when drenched in the strongest sauce available.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

ah yes.... the old "at least he died doing what he loved."


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Lurker said:


> ah yes.... the old "at least he died doing what he loved."


Shame he was so young, but ya better then how most go. Better then leading a sheltered life, and being afraid.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

swampbuck said:


> I have read about the weather at the time of the incident. Anyone going out in a duck boat with a forecast of 45mph winds, freezing temps and heavy snow in the area...is an idiot IMHO.
> 
> And Rescue personnel should not feel obligated to respond and risk their lives if something goes wrong.
> 
> All for a pound of meat that is barely edible, when drenched in the strongest sauce available.


pretty sure that's what you sign up for when you join the Coastguard.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Rounder said:


> Shame he was so young, but ya better then how most go. Better then leading a sheltered life, and being afraid.


 guessing they were both very afraid at the end.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Lurker said:


> guessing they were both very afraid at the end.


Hard saying. The struggle can be exciting. The rush is surviving though. It wouldn't be, if it was easy.


The last minutes as he crawled on shore, may have been very joyous.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> I have read about the weather at the time of the incident. Anyone going out in a duck boat with a forecast of 45mph winds, freezing temps and heavy snow in the area...*is an idiot IMHO.*
> 
> And Rescue personnel should not feel obligated to respond and risk their lives if something goes wrong.
> 
> All for a pound of meat that is barely edible, when drenched in the strongest sauce available.


but mainly for singing country music.
Too soon? sorry


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Rounder said:


> Hard saying. The struggle can be exciting. The rush is surviving though. It wouldn't be, if it was easy.
> 
> 
> The last minutes as he crawled on shore, may have been very joyous.


As Tim Taylor said on "Home Improvement"....HUUUUUUUUH?


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

just ducky said:


> As Tim Taylor said on "Home Improvement"....HUUUUUUUUH?


What part didn't you get ?


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

swampbuck said:


> I have read about the weather at the time of the incident. Anyone going out in a duck boat with a forecast of 45mph winds, freezing temps and heavy snow in the area...is an idiot IMHO.
> 
> And Rescue personnel should not feel obligated to respond and risk their lives if something goes wrong.
> 
> All for a pound of meat that is barely edible, when drenched in the strongest sauce available.


I agree you get the same type of response with people fishing first ice,last ice jumping cracks.
If they died doing what they loved I don't love drowning!


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Ever survive a wreck? When you can jump up unscathed it is a rush.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

I have sympathy for the guys.. Chances are what drove them out that day more than anything was a busy schedule.. Just like me when I get the green light from the wife and work and my partner can go We go. Cause I don't know when the next oppurtunity may arise. That mentality has gotten me in peril (I'm sad to say more than once) but I alway survived and had one hell of a story. Most recently I flipped my kayak 3/4 mile off shore in Lake Michigan. Water was a balmy 38 degrees... Somehow I made it


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Were you fishing or hunting from the yak? 

The one and only time I had a yak on the big lake was a guided tour in Chicago. It was rough out, but a big wake from a boat flipped me. Good thing for the guides, water was cold, not sure I could of got back in the yak. And, it was a long swim to shore.


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Fishing.. Looking for early Browns steelys and kings.. I'm ashamed to say no life jacket either. 3 things saved me... 
1. God
2. My decision to wear rain pants instead of waders
3. I had a "sit on top" kayak and was able to eventually climb on the bottom side and float in.
I thought my rods were lost but 3 days later a kid snagged both of them and returned them...


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I said it once before and every one got mad of me. I can find you the medical article again. It said that part of the human brain about risk taking and consequence of that is not fully developed until age about 30. Just think of all bad decisions we made when we were in 20s. Never thought of if we do this we might get hurt. Tomorrow is last day of Canadian season and it is open at lower Detroit river. forecast is snow and 25 mph NW wind. only boat launch open on Canadian side is facing NW and not protected all the way across. As much as I love to go, I am not going with my 18 foot semi-v boat. If you are going with a 20 footer V bottom boat with high sides, PM me I go.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

A little decorum here if you please. Two of our brothers passed away doing the sport they loved. Foolhardy venture? Perhaps, but there were guys on this board DYING to get a piece of hurricane Sandy when it went roaring through. Other storms too.

As for finding euphoria in your last moments on earth, that's between you and your god. I can only tell you the physical systems. First came shock of 38* water, confusion, where's my boat, my buddy, my dog, my gear? Now you are shivering uncontrollably; fight or flight blood goes away from limbs to heat the core, robbing you of coordination. Your speech is labored, your dizzy, making decisions is difficult. Hearts pounding, breaths come short and shallow. And this is moderate hypothermia.

After some time with no respite, it gets worse, moderate to severe hypothermia. Poor decision making makes you TAKE OFF your clothes. Slurred speech or mumbling, shivering stops, drowsiness and very low energy,clumsiness, weakness, progressive loss of consciousness, lack of concern about ones well-being, low pulse, soon complete heart and organ failure. then death.

Doesn't sound very euphoric to me.

To avoid hypothermia - stay dry if possible. Dress for the weather. Some infants can get it if the air in the house is too cold for them, etc. For our purposes afield or on the water, carry 3 ways to start a fire.(H20 proof matches, Lighter, and Flint/Steel or Magnesium. Practice with them. I also bring a pill container with vaseline soaked cotton balls for tinder.) It will be a item about the size of a pack of smokes. Mines a bit bigger and goes everywhere outdoors I go In it is 1 cheap knife, a length of paracord, a safety blanket or 2, h20 purifier straw, pealess whistle, small compass, wetnaps, small survival book, orange bandana, CD disc, LED light. I usually add some first aid stuff too.

Tell people where you are going and when you will return. If you are underway, wear a PFD...might've saved these guys lives. If you got the room in your boat or truck and extra pair of sweats/underwear/sock in there for the season isn't a bad idea.

If you go in all is not over. It might be shallow enough to wade in. Waders achieve bouyance with water equilibrium. They won't take you to Davey Jones Locker unless you let them. Put your knees up and backstroke - - above all try to stay calm. If you can get a signal out on cell or visually, stay with the boat, if you are on your own you may have to make some decisions. Round up your guys and do it together. You have to get out of the water and get dry. Go to any residence and ask for help - its a matter of life or death. Strip off all wet clothes, get blankets, drink warm liquids...even water. NO ALCOHOL! you may have to get naked with another person and feed off their body heat. Use warm dry compresses, like fresh out of a dryer NO HEATING PADS! Warm showers or compresses on the core, neck, armpits, or groin. Those arteries will gradually feed warm blood to the extremities, If you try and warm hands or feet first with too hot of heat, that warm blood will go to the heart and could throw you in cardiac arrest. Remember, core first, slowly and gradually. If your outside, build a fire; it gives not only heat, but a psychological boost, AND serves as a signal. Then get out of those cold clothes. Dry them by the fire. If you have a coffee thermos, drink it. Try your cell. If your buddy or you dog is with you, use their heat to warm you, Got your gun? fire 3 evenly spaced rounds every 1/2 hour. Build 3 fires and stand in the middle. It will give you surround heat and serve as a signal from the air. There's a ton you can do but you HAVE TO KEEP YOUR HEAD and that's very difficult as hypothermia progresses.


I wish these guys were better prepared, it might've given them a fighting chance.

postscript: anyone who wears waders had out to go into a controlled situation and fall backwards into 5' deep water. Obviously have support staff there. Get used to the feeling of bouyancie and swimming. If you must, try getting out of your waders. I would do it with and without a PFD. I guarantee it will be enlightening to even the most seasoned waterfowlers.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

It's like turkeys around here. As soon as one falls the others pile on and start spurring it. We don't know what happened so it may have just been an accident not related to the weather. If they had posted an epic limit pic no one would say boo and they'd be praised. Don't know why people have such a hard time respecting the dead.


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

Rounder said:


> I hope to die by hunting accident, at 99.


Rounder, that is how you want to go? I prefer not to die in a hunting accident. 
It is my goal to die in bed. Actually, I would prefer to be shot in the back of the head by a jealous husband...at 99.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> A little decorum here if you please. Two of our brothers passed away doing the sport they loved. Foolhardy venture? Perhaps, but there were guys on this board DYING to get a piece of hurricane Sandy when it went roaring through. Other storms too.
> 
> As for finding euphoria in your last moments on earth, that's between you and your god. I can only tell you the physical systems. First came shock of 38* water, confusion, where's my boat, my buddy, my dog, my gear? Now you are shivering uncontrollably; fight or flight blood goes away from limbs to heat the core, robbing you of coordination. Your speech is labored, your dizzy, making decisions is difficult. Hearts pounding, breaths come short and shallow. And this is moderate hypothermia.
> 
> ...


Thank you TNL for stating the long and factual details of what I was thinking when I commented (a bit sarcastically) to Rounder's post. We can argue all day about the moments before death, and how euphoric it may or may not be. Or even being in some kind of life or death situation that we are fortunate enough to live through. The fact is we will all experience it one day. Personally I choose to believe (just my two cents) that ANY way of dying is not pleasurable or euphoric. However everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

fsamie1 said:


> It said that part of the human brain about risk taking and consequence of that is not fully developed until age about 30.


I'm 32, and I can say from my own personal observations of myself and being inside of my own brain that this is probably true.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

At 45. My morning decision making to go is based mostly on how cold it is and availability of breakfast


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> At 45. My morning decision making to go is based mostly on how cold it is and availability of breakfast


At 55, I hope that my morning coffee kicks in and allows me to use the restroom before I have to get into the boat.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

At 60 I ask my son if he wants to go.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

just ducky said:


> Thank you TNL for stating the long and factual details of what I was thinking when I commented (a bit sarcastically) to Rounder's post. We can argue all day about the moments before death, and how euphoric it may or may not be. Or even being in some kind of life or death situation that we are fortunate enough to live through. The fact is we will all experience it one day. Personally I choose to believe (just my two cents) that ANY way of dying is not pleasurable or euphoric. However everyone is entitled to their opinion.


I do not think dying is pleasurable, cheating it is.

High risk activities are exciting, until they are not.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> At 45. My morning decision making to go is based mostly on how cold it is and availability of breakfast


FACT!!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Rounder said:


> I do not think dying is pleasurable, cheating it is.
> 
> High risk activities are exciting, until they are not.


Like I said...to each his own.


----------

